# Xbox One games at E3 were running on Windows 7



## Delta517 (Jun 14, 2013)

> Gaming Blend have uncovered the fact that Microsoft were using PCs with Windows 7 to run their games at E3. It turns out that they weren’t even using their own dev kits to run the game, with Julian Rignall from US Gamers saying that the PCs were Hewlett Packard branded desktops. The Xbox One is supposed to run on an AMD GPU, but the ones running at E3 are purportedly powered by Nvidia cards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Not sure if you guys find this news worthy, but I posted it here anyways  To be honest, nothing really surprises me at this point with Microsoft  I even heard that they are sending people out to various BestBuys to convince the people who are there to play Nintendos E3 Game Demos to wait for the Xbone instead... -.-

Source


----------



## Chary (Jun 14, 2013)

Dis gon be gud.

Holy crap, M$oft.


----------



## mrtofu (Jun 14, 2013)

deleted


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jun 14, 2013)

Is this really news? I thought most E3 demos ran on pcs behind the scenes.


----------



## Damian666 (Jun 14, 2013)

and the grave gets deeper and deeper... xd


----------



## Delta517 (Jun 14, 2013)

WatchGintama said:


> Fix'd your link:
> http://www.cinemablend.com/games/Xb...ng-Windows-7-With-Nvidia-GTX-Cards-56737.html


 
Thanks  Fixed the link now


----------



## Ethevion (Jun 14, 2013)

Holy crap, it's like MS really doesn't want me to buy their console. I keep on holding onto the fact that Forza is only on XBone so I have to get it. At this rate I may have to skip on my favorite racing game.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 14, 2013)

I'd still rather get an X1 over an HP computer.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 14, 2013)

I hope they add the buttons CTRL, ALT and DEL to the controller

btw... HP puts Corsair H100i inside their desktops PC? 
I can see one in the second pic


----------



## Sanoblue (Jun 14, 2013)

^ hahaha  yep to that.... I just find it funny they don't want you to see the new games on the system or even similar products..... 
HILARIOUS!


----------



## yuyuyup (Jun 14, 2013)

This would be a controversy if they lied at some point, but I don't think such a misdirection was made. I would agree it's misleading and somewhat poor form to demo games with an xbox one controller unless it was explicitly stated it was PC hardware. I do think this is good news that the xbox one controller works well on PC, I want rumble triggers.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 14, 2013)

The fact that it's Windows 7 and not Windows 8 worries me more than the fact that the games are running on Windows.


----------



## 2ndApex (Jun 14, 2013)

Plot Twist: The Xbox One runs Windows 7.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 14, 2013)

Two things strike me at this point

1) I thought this was fairly common.

2) This is absolutely awful -- I mean it is not like it is similar to the final hardware and MS certainly did not write the underlying libraries, graphics layer or "operating system".


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jun 14, 2013)

that's not a HP cpu, it's custom made, HP never uses flashy cases with acrylic windows or Corsair water cooling system.
in any way, devkits aren't a exact replica of the retail system and can have weird cases, but the hardware need to be the same to ensure perfect compatibility with the retail product.


----------



## SSVAV (Jun 14, 2013)

Sagat said:


> Holy crap, it's like MS really doesn't want me to buy their console. I keep on holding onto the fact that Forza is only on XBone so I have to get it. At this rate I may have to skip on my favorite racing game.


 

You saw DriveClub right? While not Forza it definitively is a solid racing sim.


----------



## Sefi (Jun 14, 2013)

At this point, this just adds more fuel to the fire.  It doesn't even matter anymore whether this is a common practice or not.  Anything that even seems wrong at first glance will hurt Microsoft's rep right now.


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 14, 2013)

Sakitoshi said:


> that's not a HP cpu, it's custom made, HP never uses flashy cases with acrylic windows or Corsair water cooling system.
> in any way, devkits aren't a exact replica of the retail system and can have weird cases, but the hardware need to be the same to ensure perfect compatibility with the retail product.


Please, call it a computer and not a CPU.  A CPU is but a component of the computer, which HP does not produce.


----------



## Ethevion (Jun 14, 2013)

SSVAV said:


> You saw DriveClub right? While not Forza it definitively is a solid racing sim.


Ya I saw it, I also saw the Crew which is another good racing game, but Forza is special to me. It's an excellent sim with amazing tuning and it has an excellent decal editor. I had so much fun making paint jobs.


----------



## SSVAV (Jun 14, 2013)

Sagat said:


> Ya I saw it, I also saw the Crew which is another good racing game, but Forza is special to me. It's an excellent sim with amazing tuning and it has an excellent decal editor. I had so much fun making paint jobs.


 

*Insert random troll about NFS World's decal editor here*


----------



## macmanhigh (Jun 14, 2013)

I noticed a couple "Window Error" sounds from sum Videos and Demos......Thats Highlarious


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 14, 2013)

This isn't anything noteworthy. It's common-practice at press events, even the games at Sony's first PS4 event were running on PCs "equivalent" to the system.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Jun 14, 2013)

What's actually interesting about this, is that Microsoft isn't using their brand new OS that they claim is better than Win7.


----------



## Lushay (Jun 14, 2013)

So even Microsoft doesn't feel like dealing with Windows 8 sometimes lol.


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 14, 2013)

then,
I'm going to the beach, call me when these games are released, hehehe........


----------



## Squirps (Jun 15, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> The fact that it's Windows 7 and not Windows 8 worries me more than the fact that the games are running on Windows.


 
Looks like even Microsoft prefers Windows 7 over their shitty Windows 8.


----------



## luigiman1928 (Jun 15, 2013)

*DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMED*

y no one say dis to macrosuft


----------



## Chary (Jun 15, 2013)

soulx said:


> This isn't anything noteworthy. It's common-practice at press events, even the games at Sony's first PS4 event were running on PCs "equivalent" to the system.


 
It doesn't matter if it's a common practice. All that matters, is that to the un-informed individual, this is another reason against buying a Xbox One.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 15, 2013)

Chary said:


> It doesn't matter if it's a common practice. All that matters, is that to the un-informed individual, this is another reason against buying a Xbox One.


There's nothing sleazy about this though. The Xbox One is still unfinished hardware and not suitable for live demoes at press events. It makes more sense to demonstrate your games on a PC with equivalent specs than an incomplete system.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 15, 2013)

soulx said:


> This isn't anything noteworthy. It's common-practice at press events, even the games at Sony's first PS4 event were running on PCs "equivalent" to the system.


 
Yep, indeed. There is however a noteworthy part to the article - the games were running on comletely non-equivalent hardware, meaning on a completely different GPU - that's not common practice at all since different GPU's render graphics slightly differently. This means that the final product will vary from what was shown on the presentation.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 15, 2013)

*cries from laughter*

Oh MS, you so crazy.


----------



## Chary (Jun 15, 2013)

I feel that this is relevant.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 15, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Yep, indeed. There is however a noteworthy part to the article - the games were running on comletely non-equivalent hardware, meaning on a completely different GPU - that's not common practice at all since different GPU's render graphics slightly differently. This means that the final product will vary from what was shown on the presentation.


The use of 'GTX 780s' in the PCs is still an unfounded rumour, haven't heard that being mentioned anywhere else. Even so, I guess an argument can be made that the Xbox One can probably achieve a similar level of fidelity since you're coding to the metal and not constrained by Windows.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 15, 2013)

soulx said:


> There's nothing sleazy about this though. The Xbox One is still unfinished hardware and not suitable for live demoes at press events. It makes more sense to demonstrate your games on a PC with equivalent specs than an incomplete system.


But they lied about it:
http://gimmegimmegames.com/2013/06/...during-ea-conference-was-running-on-xbox-one/
It didn't have the same specs.


----------



## mechagouki (Jun 15, 2013)

I don't think this will harm XBOX one. People will try and make a big deal about it, but I've been to these shows, so much stuff is running on dev kits or one-off set ups, no-one in the industry will think much of it.

Also, I thought it had been pretty much common knowledge since the 1980s that Julian Rignall is an utter twat.

I mean why would you call yourself "jaz"? It's like calling yourself "wank".


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 15, 2013)

soulx said:


> The use of 'GTX 780s' in the PCs is still an unfounded rumour, haven't heard that being mentioned anywhere else. Even so, I guess an argument can be made that the Xbox One can probably achieve a similar level of fidelity since you're coding to the metal and not constrained by Windows.


 
I meant the actual fashion in which the GPU renders graphics - there is a difference between NVidia-rendered and ATi/AMD-rendered graphics, although one has to have a keen eye to spot them.



When you watch the image closely, you can see that the NVidia side of the comparison has brighter colours while the Radeon side is darker, but somewhat more defined. That being said, the NVidia side is winning hands-down in terms of FPS. The textures are handled better of the NVidia side, however shadows look much more realistic on the Radeon side... but then again, that's nitpicking - my point was that this presentation in no way represents how XBox One games will look or play like since many elements will have to be adjusted before the final builds are made - the hardware you're presenting things on should at the very least be _similar_ to that of the console.


----------



## mechagouki (Jun 15, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I meant the actual fashion in which the GPU renders graphics - there is a difference between NVidia-rendered and ATi/AMD-rendered graphics, although one has to have a keen eye to spot them.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=b4OcforH9Hk
> 
> When you watch the image closely, you can see that the NVidia side of the comparison has brighter colours while the Radeon side is darker, but somewhat more defined. That being said, the NVidia side is winning hands-down in terms of FPS. The textures are handled better of the NVidia side, however shadows look much more realistic on the Radeon side... but then again, that's nitpicking - my point was that this presentation in no way represents how XBox One games will look or play like since many elements will have to be adjusted before the final builds are made - the hardware you're presenting things on should at the very least be _similar_ to that of the console.


 
Yes, but you can't buy similar hardware to a custom designed dedicated gaming GPU. You're talking about one of the largest software and electronics companies in the world, they didn't make some stupid mistake here, every aspect of their E3 presence has been meticulously planned, the MS dude with the cabinet door open isn't even trying to hide what's in there - why not? Because there's nothing to hide.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 15, 2013)

mechagouki said:


> Yes, but you can't buy similar hardware to a custom designed dedicated gaming GPU. You're talking about one of the largest software and electronics companies in the world, they didn't make some stupid mistake here, every aspect of their E3 presence has been meticulously planned, the MS dude with the cabinet door open isn't even trying to hide what's in there - why not? Because there's nothing to hide.


 
...oh yes, I'm sure that the closest match they had to an AMD-made _"custom"_ GPU based on existing AMD designs was an NVidia GPU.


----------



## mechagouki (Jun 15, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> ...oh yes, I'm sure that the closest match they had to an AMD-made _"custom"_ GPU based on existing AMD designs was an NVidia GPU.


 
Those fuzzy cellphone pix don't really give us full specs, so I would have to say any reports of what is actually in those boxes are just speculative at this time. I've read all the related articles about this non-news, no one actually knows for sure what was in that casing.


----------



## Walker D (Jun 15, 2013)

macmanhigh said:


> I noticed a couple "Window Error" sounds from sum Videos and Demos......Thats Highlarious


 
haha ..I actually noticed this sound during their presentation at some point  ..and got confused since it wasn't from my pc


----------



## chyyran (Jun 15, 2013)

Why not Windows 8.1 instead of Windows 7?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 15, 2013)

So if they were running games on Win7, this means that the voice controls were all fake.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 15, 2013)

PS4 running on dev kits rather than PCs


----------



## macmanhigh (Jun 15, 2013)

Walker D said:


> haha ..I actually noticed this sound during their presentation at some point  ..and got confused since it wasn't from my pc



HaHaHa Epic Fail......its all smoke and mirrors Budds


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 15, 2013)

WiiUBricker said:


> So if they were running games on Win7, this means that the voice controls were all fake.


I am fairly sure you can get Kinect drivers/hardware for Windows 7.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 15, 2013)

mechagouki said:


> Yes, but you can't buy similar hardware to a custom designed dedicated gaming GPU. You're talking about one of the largest software and electronics companies in the world, *they didn't make some stupid mistake here*, every aspect of their E3 presence has been meticulously planned, the MS dude with the cabinet door open isn't even trying to hide what's in there - why not? Because there's nothing to hide.


Yeah, when has Microsoft ever made a bad decision in their presentations?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 15, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> PS4 running on dev kits rather than Power PCs


Just because one indie devs game was running on an actual devkit doesn't mean every game was. For example, Watch Dogs in the PS4 presentation was confirmed to be running on a "similarly-specced" PC.


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 15, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> PS4 running on dev kits rather than Power PCs


what does Power PC have to do with PS4?


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 15, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> what does Power PC have to do with PS4?


 
The dev says that their games are running on the actual PS4 rather than PCs (what Microsoft is doing).


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 15, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> The dev says that their games are running on the actual PS4 rather than PCs (what Microsoft is doing).


Oh, PC.  Power PC is a CPU architecture by IBM (as opposed to x86 or arm etc.)  Consoles such as the PS3, Xbox 360, and Wii used the Power PC.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 15, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> Oh, PC. Power PC is a CPU architecture by IBM (as opposed to x86 or arm etc.) Consoles such as the PS3, Xbox 360, and Wii used the Power PC.


 
Yeah, a little confusion on my part.


----------



## wolf-snake (Jun 15, 2013)

im pretty sure the assassin's creed 4 demo was playing on the ps4 dev kit during the press. that explain the crash and unstably


----------



## Gahars (Jun 15, 2013)

Xbox One - The ride never ends.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 15, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Xbox One - The ride never ends.


Ride that Bone forever!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 15, 2013)

what cpu is in it (watch it be a i7)


----------



## Minox (Jun 15, 2013)

WiiUBricker said:


> So if they were running games on Win7, this means that the voice controls were all fake.


Not necessarily, Xbox One is essentially running Windows so it's possible that the software layer they're using for game and console functionality could be portable to their earlier OSs.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Jun 15, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> Oh, PC. Power PC is a CPU architecture by IBM (as opposed to x86 or arm etc.) Consoles such as the PS3, Xbox 360, and Wii used the Power PC.


Correction. PS3 uses CELL (although derived from PowerPC, is too radically different that there is virtually no similarity).

Anyway, this is pretty normal for E3 representation. A bit surprised on Windows 7 not Windows 8. It would not surprise me if X1 runs modified Windows as its OS.


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 15, 2013)

trumpet-205 said:


> Correction. PS3 uses CELL (although derived from PowerPC, is too radically different that there is virtually no similarity).
> 
> Anyway, this is pretty normal for E3 representation. A bit surprised on Windows 7 not Windows 8. It would not surprise me if X1 runs modified Windows as its OS.


My understanding was that the PS3's Cell processor was just an implementation of PPC.  Much like the an Intel Core i5 and an AMD Phenom are both x86_64 cpus, but are different implementations.  The PS3 CELL processor is a rather complicated implementation of PPC, but it still implements the instructions making it PPC.


----------



## Seraph (Jun 15, 2013)

trumpet-205 said:


> Anyway, this is pretty normal for E3 representation. A bit surprised on Windows 7 not Windows 8. It would not surprise me if X1 runs modified Windows as its OS.


 
Why is anyone surprised by this? Windows 8 is in fact better than 7 in performance but it hasn't been well received/adopted by many. Which means Nvidia and AMD still have had more time/consideration to optimize their graphical drivers on 7 rather than 8.

And yes, just because Blow says he showed his game on a devkit and claims many others did also, does not mean they actually did (who is the many?). And they said *"comparable dev kit specs"*. This does not mean same hardware or same specs. It means hardware that performs similarly to it, not the same exact hardware (AMD or no). When the actual games perform or look nothing like these demos then you can make this topic. People are just grasping at straws now to find things to hate about the Xbox One when the real problems have already been covered. Because why not, it'll get you page clicks right?


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jun 15, 2013)

Dev kit, PC, final hardware... About the only change between all three will be the DRM in the Xbox One. Pretty much a PC in a living room themed case. Some cool add ons, some exclusive software, but at it's heart still a PC.


----------



## Veho (Jun 15, 2013)

Could anyone hazard a guess as to how much a rig like that would cost?


----------



## EzekielRage (Jun 15, 2013)

Depends on your components and if you can build it yourself.
My current PC cost 500 bucks and has roughly the same power a PS4 has. Just that I use DDR3.
So far I have yet to find a game I can't play in the best possible graphical setting and I saw nothing at E3 my PC couldn't handle. I also run windows 7 btw.
the difference here is that I can always upgrade my PC for cheap instead of needing a new console.

I am an avid console gamer. I have a PS3, a wii, Wii U and a 3ds. I had a 360 until it got the RROD as well. As somebody who never plays online or multiplayer and prefers single player this setup works for me. if a game doesn't come to ps3 or nintendo systems I get the PC version. sure, I miss out on exclusives for MS consoles but since I LOATHE shooters there is nothing for me to miss anyway


----------



## Öhr (Jun 15, 2013)

IMO, whats funny isn't that they used a PC to play these games (hw difference is minimal since the switch to x86 architecture), but that they *used Windows 7* for it, *not the new Windows 8*. Guess even MS doesn't like its new OS xD


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 15, 2013)

You know what makes this worse, the computers were running Windows 7 and not Windows 8!
Damn M$, if you are going to have faith in your products, at least use your latest products!


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 15, 2013)

Veho said:


> Could anyone hazard a guess as to how much a rig like that would cost?


 
$1200-$1500 maybe?


----------



## loco365 (Jun 15, 2013)

I find this pretty funny. At least Nintendo used hardwired Wii U controllers at E3 last year while they fixed the sync issues they had.

But hey - at least emulation is possible for the xbox one.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 15, 2013)

I see proof that porting is easy.

Which is a good thing.


----------



## Magsor (Jun 15, 2013)

At some point in the conference you can hear a windows error sound when he was playing his game.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Jun 15, 2013)

EzekielRage said:


> Depends on your components and if you can build it yourself.
> My current PC cost 500 bucks and has roughly the same power a PS4 has. Just that I use DDR3.
> So far I have yet to find a game I can't play in the best possible graphical setting and I saw nothing at E3 my PC couldn't handle. I also run windows 7 btw.
> the difference here is that I can always upgrade my PC for cheap instead of needing a new console.
> ...


 
Can you tell me what are your PC specs?


----------



## ferofax (Jun 16, 2013)

I'd rather have that emulator. They're obviously running an Xbone emulator if they're using different hardware.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 16, 2013)

ferofax said:


> I'd rather have that emulator. They're obviously running an Xbone emulator if they're using different hardware.


Not necessarily.


----------



## UltraHurricane (Jun 16, 2013)

if you think "oh all games at E3 were running on PC one way or the other" think about it, the PCs used to run the Xbone demos where roughly *3X* the power of the expected retail specs, usually dev kits aren't suppose to be that powerful, ps3 and 360 dev kits just had double the RAM over their retail counter-parts but me thinks either the games are abysmally optimized or they really were just slightly tweaked pc games these poor saps were playing at the show floor


----------



## EzekielRage (Jun 16, 2013)

There is no Emulator and the idea that there is one is riddiculous. The XBone uses PC architecture, no emulator needed thats the whole point of the system...

Also, my PC specs without going into too much details:
Asus Mainboard (the oldest part in the PC not even sure which one)
Quad Core CPU (775 socket due to the mainboard being old)
Geforce GTX 570 (upgraded from geforce 9800GT which would probably still play MOST games perfectly)
8GB DDR3 Ram (upgraded from 6GB DDR2 - not a big push but i need it for video editing)
4*500GB SATA drives (cheaper than fewer larger drives, at least where I live)

i got an external USB audio device for editing my music so there is no soundcard here but most modern soundcards are very cheap and support surround. i listed a few of my older components i used until earlier this year. the only reason i upgraded was my video editing, for gaming my old components were fine for MOST games


----------



## Rizsparky (Jun 16, 2013)

Poor Windows 8...


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 16, 2013)

Something I find rather interesting, why did they have a window on the PC, it makes it so easy to identify the specs.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 16, 2013)

ferofax said:


> I'd rather have that emulator. They're obviously running an Xbone emulator if they're using different hardware.


They're not using different hardware though.  It's the same CPU architecture and modern-day consoles use graphical APIs instead of direct hardware calls.

Furthermore *they're the devs, they have the source, they can just port it*.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 16, 2013)

Well...at least it didn't crash to a linux environment. 


Also: is it me, or is E3 becoming more and more about lulz and drama than about actual games and consoles?


----------



## Katsumi San (Jun 16, 2013)

http://mynintendonews.com/2013/06/1...rying-to-sway-people-at-wii-u-best-buy-event/

Perhaps they are adding salt to their own fail? Or digging their grave deeper?

I cannot imagine how more far they are dig lol


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 16, 2013)

ferofax said:


> I'd rather have that emulator. They're obviously running an Xbone emulator if they're using different hardware.


An Xbox One emulator? Should I laugh or cry about this statement?


----------



## EzekielRage (Jun 16, 2013)

Well if you can cry or laugh about a given situation, laugh. Because technically that is a little bit more healthy. And makes happy. And much more cynical


----------



## Rayder (Jun 16, 2013)

I guess this means the Xbone games can definitely run on PC's easily enough, effectively negating the need for an Xbone in the first place.....except for the fact that they said they wouldn't release their exclusive titles on PC.  How convenient for them.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 16, 2013)

Rayder said:


> I guess this means the Xbone games can definitely run on PC's easily enough, effectively negating the need for an Xbone in the first place.....except for the fact that they said they wouldn't release their exclusive titles on PC.  How convenient for them.


This holds true for anything from the PS1, etc, forward.  There were PC releases of FF7 and FF8, even.


----------



## ferofax (Jun 16, 2013)

Rydian said:


> They're not using different hardware though. It's the same CPU architecture and modern-day consoles use graphical APIs instead of direct hardware calls.
> 
> Furthermore *they're the devs, they have the source, they can just port it*.


 
Okay, so it's not emulating. But you guys know what I mean. They have an Xbone application that's running off of a normal Windows 7. I'd rather have that.


----------



## Osha (Jun 16, 2013)

Not even Microsoft wants to aknowledge Windows 8, that's saying something about their current state.


----------



## McHaggis (Jun 16, 2013)

As a Linux user who spends very little time in Windows and does not usually give many fucks in that regard, I'm still having a lot of difficulty keeping my face and palm separated every time I see a post about Microsoft not wanting to use Windows 8 to demonstrate XBox One games.  There could be many reasons for not using Windows 8, such as the fact that certain divisions at Microsoft may not have made the transition to Windows 8 yet or they were only given permission to modify builds of Windows 7.  It's not unheard of and some presentations after the release of Windows 7 were given on *gasp* _Windows Vista!_  Just as that would never imply that Microsoft prefers Vista over 7, which would be pretty stupid, this doesn't imply the same of Windows 7 and 8.

Uh, I mean... yay, let's all hate on Microsoft for whatever reasons we can grasp at!


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 16, 2013)

ferofax said:


> Okay, so it's not emulating. But you guys know what I mean. They have an Xbone application that's running off of a normal Windows 7. I'd rather have that.


I think you don't know what the others mean. Though it's probably not a "normal" windows 7, the software side is probably doable with some tweaks and drivers and such. What isn't normal is the hardware side. The whole benefit of a console is a single hardware environment. Whatever that PC was, I SERIOUSLY doubt it's just a random stock HP. The point of emulation is that the pc's hardware has to mimic the exact environment of whatever is being emulated. The alternative is just to use the same (or very similar and compatible) hardware to begin with.



McHaggis said:


> As a Linux user who spends very little time in Windows and does not usually give many fucks in that regard, I'm still having a lot of difficulty keeping my face and palm separated every time I see a post about Microsoft not wanting to use Windows 8 to demonstrate XBox One games. There could be many reasons for not using Windows 8, such as the fact that certain divisions at Microsoft may not have made the transition to Windows 8 yet or they were only given permission to modify builds of Windows 7. It's not unheard of and some presentations after the release of Windows 7 were given on *gasp* _Windows Vista!_ Just as that would never imply that Microsoft prefers Vista over 7, which would be pretty stupid, this doesn't imply the same of Windows 7 and 8.
> 
> Uh, I mean... yay, let's all hate on Microsoft for whatever reasons we can grasp at!


That really depends on what kind of a presentation it is. At my job, we're also very hesitant to change windows versions. Not just because it'll be a new environment (most of us are still on XP), but because the currently used OS has proven itself reliable.

...but we're not a computer or even an applications firm. And this isn't a powerpoint presentation or a video conference or something. This is a tech demo of the xbox one, which is claimed to use 3 OS'es: windows 8, RT and some thing that combines it. No idea how or why they're pulling that off, but it was part of their presentation. One of the supposedly strong points of the xbone.

Seeing how this doesn't use that 3-OS thing but rather windows 7 is strange to say the least. It's like Lamborghini showing a new model of their car and letting everyone have some test rides...but then it turns out the actual engine used is a totally different engine that will be sold.

Same here: it would have been fine if it was just a display model. But it wasn't. This is supposed to be an alpha or beta model that will be on sale at the end of the year. Instead, the OS and even the video card are totally different. In other words: all impressions of the xbone are false. They're showing things they simply cannot provide in the actual product.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 16, 2013)

So is this proof that X-Bone games are playable on a PC? That would be sweet, considering it's grandson also had an x86 architecture...


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 16, 2013)

WiiUBricker said:


> An Xbox One emulator? Should I laugh or cry about this statement?


I chose cry.


----------



## McHaggis (Jun 17, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> ...but we're not a computer or even an applications firm. And this isn't a powerpoint presentation or a video conference or something. This is a tech demo of the xbox one, which is claimed to use 3 OS'es: windows 8, RT and some thing that combines it. No idea how or why they're pulling that off, but it was part of their presentation. One of the supposedly strong points of the xbone.
> 
> Seeing how this doesn't use that 3-OS thing but rather windows 7 is strange to say the least. It's like Lamborghini showing a new model of their car and letting everyone have some test rides...but then it turns out the actual engine used is a totally different engine that will be sold.
> 
> Same here: it would have been fine if it was just a display model. But it wasn't. This is supposed to be an alpha or beta model that will be on sale at the end of the year. Instead, the OS and even the video card are totally different. In other words: all impressions of the xbone are false. They're showing things they simply cannot provide in the actual product.


 
But they're not showing off the OS, they're demonstrating games.  What you said actually furthers my point: if the intention is to amalgamate several operating systems into one then it's understandable that it may not be fully stable at this point and it was just easier for them to use an earlier build.  Undoubtedly, the XBox One has been under development long before Windows 8 was stable enough to be used as the test operating system, so I'd imagine, in this case, they developed the platform on top of Windows 7 with the intention of switching to Windows 8 before launch, with the only reason the switch hasn't been made insofar is that it probably just isn't ready.  The fact they're using Windows 7 to demonstrate the games doesn't display a lack of confidence in Windows 8 if they've already confirmed the final product will use it.


----------



## Plstic (Jun 17, 2013)

I find it pretty funny that they're not using windows 8


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 17, 2013)

The only thing that could possibly make this more hilarious is if it crashed into Mac OSX instead.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 17, 2013)

McHaggis said:


> But they're not showing off the OS, they're demonstrating games. What you said actually furthers my point: if the intention is to amalgamate several operating systems into one then it's understandable that it may not be fully stable at this point and it was just easier for them to use an earlier build. Undoubtedly, the XBox One has been under development long before Windows 8 was stable enough to be used as the test operating system, so I'd imagine, in this case, they developed the platform on top of Windows 7 with the intention of switching to Windows 8 before launch, with the only reason the switch hasn't been made insofar is that it probably just isn't ready. The fact they're using Windows 7 to demonstrate the games doesn't display a lack of confidence in Windows 8 if they've already confirmed the final product will use it.


It's certainly true that the games started development before windows 8 was available, yes. And that'll be on windows 7 (logical). But 8 is now released for...what? 7 months? That, and considering that it is (or rather: should be) backwards compatible makes it very strange that they haven't made the switch yet. After all, between now and then they'll also make sure that it works on that 3-OS thing. If tests aren't proving it stable enough on one of them...will that make those displayed games ready for the launch date?

(okay, I admit I don't know what game was shown on that display...if that's something of '2014' it doesn't matter that much. But it's still strange).


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 17, 2013)

McHaggis said:


> But they're not showing off the OS, they're demonstrating games. What you said actually furthers my point: if the intention is to amalgamate several operating systems into one then it's understandable that it may not be fully stable at this point and it was just easier for them to use an earlier build. Undoubtedly, the XBox One has been under development long before Windows 8 was stable enough to be used as the test operating system, so I'd imagine, in this case, they developed the platform on top of Windows 7 with the intention of switching to Windows 8 before launch, with the only reason the switch hasn't been made insofar is that it probably just isn't ready. The fact they're using Windows 7 to demonstrate the games doesn't display a lack of confidence in Windows 8 if they've already confirmed the final product will use it.


Yeah I didn't realize Windows 8 has only been out for a couple of months now.


----------



## console (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm surprised to see this news that Xbox one games that run on Windows 7. But I never trust any Xbox consoles. Sony and Nintendo are good, but Microsoft is bad.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 19, 2013)

console said:


> I'm surprised to see this news that Xbox one games that run on Windows 7. But I never trust any Xbox consoles. Sony and Nintendo are good, but Microsoft is bad.



Do elaborate on your opinion there.


----------

